# Graphite shaft protection



## bro4dhead (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi 

Just bought a new driver and have used it for a couple of rounds and I am already noticing rubbing on the shaft. 

Just wondering if there is some sort of tape or another protection that can be put on the shaft to prevent further marks?

thanks for any help

Ben


----------



## Doh (Mar 28, 2012)

Modern head cover's dont do a lot to prevent bag rash. Have you throught about buying some that have a long sock, or put some extra padding on your bag maybe a new bag that is already has this.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 28, 2012)

I find a little Vaseline goes a long way to curing a rash 

I agree, stick a sock on it and all will be good. I have two headcovers that protect right down into my bag. 

Cosmetic damage does not affect the shaft, little dents or indentations come from pressure ie leaning on things.

If you see no change in your shots then its not having any effect, just ignore it.


----------



## bobbar (Jul 28, 2022)

its all very well to ignore the cosmetic damage,but the clubs are almost worthless when you wish to sell,when graphite shafts were first introduced the long sock were available ,I am struggling to purchase them now and they do not offer iron protection,I personally apply acouple of layers of sellotape for about 30 cm


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 1, 2022)

As per doh

get rid of the supplied head cover and replace it with a long sock cover (assuming your bag is in good condition in the first place)


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2022)

There's a brand (scott edwards) on amazon or ebay, cant recall) I got a 5 piece set of long 'sock' style and replaced all the covers for my long clubs 
plenty different designs to choose from and 4 or 5 club options 

example:


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 2, 2022)

It’s evident on graphite shafted irons too.  A friend recent invested cobra tec and found some  dry thin foil style tape to protect them.
that being said it’s annoying him that much that he is about to replace them.

Only downside with @Slab suggestion is in the rain they act like a sponge and absorb everything.

I miss the days of a decent leather style cover with a shaft sock included


----------



## Slab (Aug 2, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			It’s evident on graphite shafted irons too.  A friend recent invested cobra tec and found some  dry thin foil style tape to protect them.
that being said it’s annoying him that much that he is about to replace them.

Only downside with @Slab suggestion is in the rain they act like a sponge and absorb everything.

I miss the days of a decent leather style cover with a shaft sock included
		
Click to expand...

Agree, if you've no bag cover then the bobble will get soaked in a decent downpour. Thankfully they also go in the wash more easily than the modern driver covers do so its not too bad


----------

